
Ask HN: How do you use Twitter to stay up-to-date? - hoerzu
I really wonder if you could recommend a list or users to follow. I find it very upsetting that you cant filter twitter for interests.
======
jrnichols
Now that Twitter is also trying to use algorithms to feed me what stories they
think I will find important, it's become a lot less useful. I used to use it
to follow local news and weather feeds, like the excellent National Weather
Service office in Fort Worth. but after Twitter's changes, it's more likely to
show me advertisements and sponsored tweets and other useless stuff instead of
just doing what I want it to do, which is show me tweets in a purely
chronological order.

